# Enjoy PHAm!



## Jamarr/G\

*I am Prince Hall Freemasonry**
I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I was born one evening on March 6, 1775 in Boston Massachusetts . See to understand me; you must understand the time period I was born in. You see, life for Blacks, it was rough during that time. We had few if any rights that Whites had to respect, slavery and racial discrimination were the law of the land during the time in which I was born. I was originally composed of 15 strong individuals who initially asked, saught and knocked but were turned away from the doors of universal Freemasonry. We persevered and eventually became the first class of Prince Hall Masons. Prince Hall, Cryrus Jonbus, Buestop Slinger, Prince Rees, John Carter, Peter Freeman, Benjamin Tiler, Cuff Bufform, Thomas Sanderson, Prince Taylor, Cato Spears, Boston Smith, Peter Best, Forten Howard, Richard Tilly.*I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I am ancient, I am honorable. I am over 225 years old. I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. Iâ€™ve helped in the Underground Railroad movement, the abolishinist and civil rights movement. Where there was need for service, a need for help and a need for support, you found me there. I am not a religious organization, but I have always had a special relationship with the Black Church . God has definitely nurtured and guided me throughout my years.*I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. Many told me that I was illegitimate, that I did not originate from the same source as my caucasion Brothers. That I had know right to wear the square and compass and that I could not call myself a Freemason. I didnâ€™t let this deter me, and not for one minute did I believe what they said. My birth certificate proves my authenticity. Itâ€™s so valuable that it resides in a bank vaught in Boston Massachusetts , and is only shown every ten years. Itâ€™s the only surviving one of its kind.*I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. You may find me in different forms, I may appear as a Royal Arch Mason, a Royal and Select Master, a Knight Templar, a Sublime Prince or a Soverign Grand Inspector General, or a Noble of the Mystic Shrine, but I am still Prince Hall Freemasonry. You may be familiar with my offspring, Sigma Pi Phi, Alpha Phi Alpha, Kappa Alpha Psi, Omega Psi Phi, or Phi Beta Sigma. I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. From sharecroppers to Congressmen, I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I have attracted men of all faiths and backgrounds. I am Bro. Richard Pryor, Bro. Alex Haley, Bro. W.E.B. Dubois, Bro. Booker T. Washington, Bro. Nat King Cole, Bro. Duke Ellington, Bro. Matthew Henson, Bro. Thurgood Marshall, I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I am Brother to a Sister who is fariest among thousands, altogether lovely. We walk side by side through life assisting and supporting each other. The Order of the Eastern Star, she is my Wife, Mother,Sister, Daughter my past, present and future. I will protect her from harm, and help her when she is in need, I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I work behind the scenes to make sure things get done. I have never requested or wanted the general public to know all of the accomplishments that I have achieved. I am not recognized by my words, but by my deeds. I am humble. You must be humble to do Godâ€™s work, and thatâ€™s what I have been doing, Godâ€™s work. I make sure that when a Brotherâ€™s work is done on earth and he has made that transition to the after-life, that I tend to the needs of his widow and orphans. I perform a ceremony that comforts the family in their time of need. I am Prince Hall Freemasonry.*I have made good men better, and have tried to improve myself in Masonry. I have never sought anyone to join me, however thousands upon thousands of just and upright men have asked me, could they follow me. And I have told them yes, if and only if you are of a mature age, believe in a supreme being and are morally just, for those are the men who I seek.*Now I ask you, are you a Prince Hall Freemason?Travel Light- Unknown*

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Jamarr/G\ said:


> *I am Prince Hall Freemasonry**
> I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I was born one evening on March 6, 1775 in Boston Massachusetts . See to understand me; you must understand the time period I was born in. You see, life for Blacks, it was rough during that time. We had few if any rights that Whites had to respect, slavery and racial discrimination were the law of the land during the time in which I was born. I was originally composed of 15 strong individuals who initially asked, saught and knocked but were turned away from the doors of universal Freemasonry. We persevered and eventually became the first class of Prince Hall Masons. Prince Hall, Cryrus Jonbus, Buestop Slinger, Prince Rees, John Carter, Peter Freeman, Benjamin Tiler, Cuff Bufform, Thomas Sanderson, Prince Taylor, Cato Spears, Boston Smith, Peter Best, Forten Howard, Richard Tilly.*I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I am ancient, I am honorable. I am over 225 years old. I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. Iâ€™ve helped in the Underground Railroad movement, the abolishinist and civil rights movement. Where there was need for service, a need for help and a need for support, you found me there. I am not a religious organization, but I have always had a special relationship with the Black Church . God has definitely nurtured and guided me throughout my years.*I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. Many told me that I was illegitimate, that I did not originate from the same source as my caucasion Brothers. That I had know right to wear the square and compass and that I could not call myself a Freemason. I didnâ€™t let this deter me, and not for one minute did I believe what they said. My birth certificate proves my authenticity. Itâ€™s so valuable that it resides in a bank vaught in Boston Massachusetts , and is only shown every ten years. Itâ€™s the only surviving one of its kind.*I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. You may find me in different forms, I may appear as a Royal Arch Mason, a Royal and Select Master, a Knight Templar, a Sublime Prince or a Soverign Grand Inspector General, or a Noble of the Mystic Shrine, but I am still Prince Hall Freemasonry. You may be familiar with my offspring, Sigma Pi Phi, Alpha Phi Alpha, Kappa Alpha Psi, Omega Psi Phi, or Phi Beta Sigma. I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. From sharecroppers to Congressmen, I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I have attracted men of all faiths and backgrounds. I am Bro. Richard Pryor, Bro. Alex Haley, Bro. W.E.B. Dubois, Bro. Booker T. Washington, Bro. Nat King Cole, Bro. Duke Ellington, Bro. Matthew Henson, Bro. Thurgood Marshall, I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I am Brother to a Sister who is fariest among thousands, altogether lovely. We walk side by side through life assisting and supporting each other. The Order of the Eastern Star, she is my Wife, Mother,Sister, Daughter my past, present and future. I will protect her from harm, and help her when she is in need, I am Prince Hall Freemasonry. I work behind the scenes to make sure things get done. I have never requested or wanted the general public to know all of the accomplishments that I have achieved. I am not recognized by my words, but by my deeds. I am humble. You must be humble to do Godâ€™s work, and thatâ€™s what I have been doing, Godâ€™s work. I make sure that when a Brotherâ€™s work is done on earth and he has made that transition to the after-life, that I tend to the needs of his widow and orphans. I perform a ceremony that comforts the family in their time of need. I am Prince Hall Freemasonry.*I have made good men better, and have tried to improve myself in Masonry. I have never sought anyone to join me, however thousands upon thousands of just and upright men have asked me, could they follow me. And I have told them yes, if and only if you are of a mature age, believe in a supreme being and are morally just, for those are the men who I seek.*Now I ask you, are you a Prince Hall Freemason?Travel Light- Unknown*
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Brother I am Prince Hall, I am General Tariq, I am Toussaint Louverture, I am Halle Salasie, I am Imhotep,I am Malcolm x,  I am Dr. Martin Luther king, I am Moses, Abraham and bob marly. so on and so forth  I am all the ancestors that came before and those thAt will come adterwards.

So more if be.



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52

Jamarr/G\ said:


> *I am Prince Hall Freemasonry**
> You may be familiar with my offspring, Sigma Pi Phi, Alpha Phi Alpha, Kappa Alpha Psi, Omega Psi Phi, or Phi Beta Sigma.
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Sorry, but those greek fraternities are NOT the offspring of PH Masonry. We are NOT the "Father of All" as those shirts like to say and neither is the OES the "Mother of All"


----------



## Jamarr/G\

I totally agree brother! I started to omit that part out but since it was written by another author I chose not too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Vincent

I never joined a college Frat. I always had issues with calling myself a Greek. I never researched it but I would hope there was a plausible reason they do...  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\

Same here bro. Vincent I've only been told by other brothers that there is no connection between us and them. And I've never researched it either. 
I do feel that the issue should be recognized and addressed. That is very misleading in every way!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Contrary to some of the comments I've received from some of the brethren on this site..." I know "the Greeks learned from the feet of the Ancient African Egyptians and Aristotle said it. 

The Alphas were the first black fraternity  
starting in 1906 by the black elite of that time to create and foster what they deemed the "talented 10th" of black folk in America . They patterned their fraternity after the white frats of that day because whites would  not accept them in their fraternity. Now doesn't that sound eerily familiar?

The difference is black freemasonry did not start with Prince Hall... That is a misconception. But that's a whole other conversation.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52

Bro. Vincent said:


> Contrary to some of the comments I've received from some of the brethren on this site..." I know "the Greeks learned from the feet of the Ancient African Egyptians and Aristotle said it.
> 
> The Alphas were the first black fraternity
> starting in 1906 by the black elite of that time to create and foster what they deemed the "talented 10th" of black folk in America . They patterned their fraternity after the white frats of that day because whites would  not accept them in their fraternity. Now doesn't that sound eerily familiar?
> 
> The difference is black freemasonry did not start with Prince Hall... That is a misconception. But that's a whole other conversation.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Do you believe that the rest of the world sat around twidling their thumbs while the Egyptians did everything? Nonsense. There is no such thing as black freemasonry. Lastly, your analogy about the Alphas is a stretch. IF they were modeled after the masons does not mean that the masons "birthed" them. Birthing would me that if not for the masons, they would not exist.


----------



## Bro. Vincent

bupton52 said:


> Do you believe that the rest of the world sat around twidling their thumbs while the Egyptians did everything? Nonsense. There is no such thing as black freemasonry. Lastly, your analogy about the Alphas is a stretch. IF they were modeled after the masons does not mean that the masons "birthed" them. Birthing would me that if not for the masons, they would not exist.



Bro. Bupton I never said that any nation was sitting around twittling  their thumbs. There certainly were great nations beyond and before Egypt.

Black white red yellow and brown.

 Let me be clear Im not saying i dont think that we ( black people) are any better or worse better than anyone else at all... Please don't just mis-read my posts like others have done  but please internalize what in saying,..

My deal is to inject Africans historically correctly back into world history where they have either been written out, forgotten and deliberately ommitted. When you do that, it's so shocking to people  that it seems that it isn't plausible. 

See this is my issue with modern masonry and this is why PHA is separate and I wonder whether or not Prince Hall knew what he was doing when he called the first lodge " African Lodge" which later he had to change because the authority felt it wasn't politically correct .

I know even to black folk it may seem that people like me are just putting a black face on history to just change everything to make me and us feel better about myself and ourselves when the reality is every where western archeologist, geologist, astrologist, anthropologist go, they find remnants of  your ancestors when they get there..check the real research for yourself. You just aren't told or taught about it.

Because of our current condition in this country I know that seems impossible but it's true. Would you rather believe in something else. What is the root word of believe?

This is not some  Farrakhan rant or some black person creating revisionist history.

And I didn't say the alphas were modeled after masonry I said they were modeled after white Greek fraternities because they were not accepted by those groups. 

Again where and how masonry started is not a conversation for this site, as I know, it will conjure up more issues for brethren on this topic. If you want to discuss we can do the independent of this wonderful site...

But if we're to study the history of Africans it would be a life's journey in itself. 

My question to you is this:

I will reverse the point and ask you a  question. For a people's that have been here at least  a million  years that modern science can detect. Through radio carbon dating, how do your present the issue of African history,"? 

When our ancestors have not  been given  their proper respect on world history. That was my point behind the standby.




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## James F Jackson

Intererresting, hopefully this thread can stay on track regarding history and not race

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Nope I'm done with this one. Made my point and moving on.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\

Yes agreed! Didn't mean to cause confusion in the crowd. Let's remember to show and practice "brotherly love".

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent

No confusion. It's always love. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## towerbuilder7

Brothers-----plz allow me to shed a little light on this discussion----i am a proud member of alpha phi alpha fraternity, inc (initiated spring 1989 at tx state univ-san marcos), and i can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that, in a sense, prince hall masonry was the progenitor of black greek letter fraternities and sororities........at least three of our founders were prince hall masons, all three of the phi beta sigma founders were prince hall masons, and all four of the omega psi phi founders were prince hall masons.   Kappa alpha psi---i'd have to get with bro will ross on that one for his expert opinion.

The rituals, grips, colors, and ways meetings are conducted are clear evidence of this.    One would have to be a member of a college fraternity and a prince hall mason to be able to concur with me, but our history book documented our first significant meetings and banquets, in the first three chapters.    One of our banquets was held at the odd fellows hall, often referred to as the "red men's hall", or masonic hall.   In ithaca, ny, in that time, it wasn't uncommon for multiple black orgs. To rent or utilize the same building for their various purposes.  


So, brother upton, this is the short reasoning behind the old saying that prince hall masonry is the "granddaddy of them all.......our influence spawned the founding of all eight fraternities and sororities we now refer to as "greek letter organizations"........one of our founders, bro eugene kinckle jones, studied egyptology at va. Union univ., hence the heavy egyptian influence seen in the alpha phi alpha signs and symbols..........just my lil 2 cents, bruhs!!!                           Bro jones


----------



## tldubb

towerbuilder7 said:


> Brothers-----plz allow me to shed a little light on this discussion----i am a proud member of alpha phi alpha fraternity, inc (initiated spring 1989 at tx state univ-san marcos), and i can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that, in a sense, prince hall masonry was the progenitor of black greek letter fraternities and sororities........at least three of our founders were prince hall masons, all three of the phi beta sigma founders were prince hall masons, and all four of the omega psi phi founders were prince hall masons.   Kappa alpha psi---i'd have to get with bro will ross on that one for his expert opinion.
> 
> The rituals, grips, colors, and ways meetings are conducted are clear evidence of this.    One would have to be a member of a college fraternity and a prince hall mason to be able to concur with me, but our history book documented our first significant meetings and banquets, in the first three chapters.    One of our banquets was held at the odd fellows hall, often referred to as the "red men's hall", or masonic hall.   In ithaca, ny, in that time, it wasn't uncommon for multiple black orgs. To rent or utilize the same building for their various purposes.
> 
> 
> So, brother upton, this is the short reasoning behind the old saying that prince hall masonry is the "granddaddy of them all.......our influence spawned the founding of all eight fraternities and sororities we now refer to as "greek letter organizations"........one of our founders, bro eugene kinckle jones, studied egyptology at va. Union univ., hence the heavy egyptian influence seen in the alpha phi alpha signs and symbols..........just my lil 2 cents, bruhs!!!                           Bro jones



Bro. Jones on point as usually! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Shiningstar

bupton52 said:


> Sorry, but those greek fraternities are NOT the offspring of PH Masonry. We are NOT the "Father of All" as those shirts like to say and neither is the OES the "Mother of All"


Incorrect.  If you know the names of founders of the various founders, then look up famous Prince Hall members, you'll see that E. Just, and others were indeed PHA.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

towerbuilder7 said:


> Brothers-----plz allow me to shed a little light on this discussion----i am a proud member of alpha phi alpha fraternity, inc (initiated spring 1989 at tx state univ-san marcos), and i can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that, in a sense, prince hall masonry was the progenitor of black greek letter fraternities and sororities........at least three of our founders were prince hall masons, all three of the phi beta sigma founders were prince hall masons, and all four of the omega psi phi founders were prince hall masons.   Kappa alpha psi---i'd have to get with bro will ross on that one for his expert opinion.
> 
> The rituals, grips, colors, and ways meetings are conducted are clear evidence of this.    One would have to be a member of a college fraternity and a prince hall mason to be able to concur with me, but our history book documented our first significant meetings and banquets, in the first three chapters.    One of our banquets was held at the odd fellows hall, often referred to as the "red men's hall", or masonic hall.   In ithaca, ny, in that time, it wasn't uncommon for multiple black orgs. To rent or utilize the same building for their various purposes.
> 
> 
> So, brother upton, this is the short reasoning behind the old saying that prince hall masonry is the "granddaddy of them all.......our influence spawned the founding of all eight fraternities and sororities we now refer to as "greek letter organizations"........one of our founders, bro eugene kinckle jones, studied egyptology at va. Union univ., hence the heavy egyptian influence seen in the alpha phi alpha signs and symbols..........just my lil 2 cents, bruhs!!!                           Bro jones


I've always wondered how brothers of both Prince Hall Masonry and Black Greek Letter Fraternities felt about that statement.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Brother @tldubb, can you elaborate on the subject so that I can have a better understanding of it. I am a newly raised brother and seek more clarification as I have seen mixed thoughts about it .


----------



## MRichard

There is clearly a correlation between the BGLO (Divine 9) Greek fraternities and Prince Hall Masonry although some will dispute that. Most of the founders of the BGLO were already Prince Hall. Now whether you want to say that Prince Hall Masonry is the Father of All probably depends on your interpretation.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

MRichard said:


> There is clearly a correlation between the BGLO (Divine 9) Greek fraternities and Prince Hall Masonry although some will dispute that. Most of the founders of the BGLO were already Prince Hall. Now whether you want to say that Prince Hall Masonry is the Father of All probably depends on your interpretation.


I would like to think so historically since we did come first, but I didn't want to come across as ignorant in doing so. I know that there is some influence In it for sure. The big question for me would probably be how we could prove it, though it's not that much of a big deal to me, I'd just like to know the actual facts to say I know this is why they/we say we are the father of all black fraternities. Could you provide me with your source so I could look more into it for myself just for reading pleasures?


----------



## MRichard

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I would like to think so historically since we did come first, but I didn't want to come across as ignorant in doing so. I know that there is some influence In it for sure. The big question for me would probably be how we could prove it, though it's not that much of a big deal to me, I'd just like to know the actual facts to say I know this is why they/we say we are the father of all black fraternities. Could you provide me with your source so I could look more into it for myself just for reading pleasures?



I wouldn't say that PHA is the father of all black fraternities. I would say there is a correlation, a kinship. I am a member of one of them. Some of the poems we had to learn were masonic in theme. Here is an example: http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/stopping_by_the_lodge_on_a_rainy_evening.htm. We had to learn all of those poems. There are some similarities in the rituals. At one time, my fraternity had to declare a belief in the Grand Architect of the Universe although it is possible that is no longer the case now as I couldn't find it anymore.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

MRichard said:


> I wouldn't say that PHA is the father of all black fraternities. I would say there is a correlation, a kinship. I am a member of one of them. Some of the poems we had to learn were masonic in theme. Here is an example: http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/stopping_by_the_lodge_on_a_rainy_evening.htm. We had to learn all of those poems. There are some similarities in the rituals. At one time, my fraternity had to declare a belief in the Grand Architect of the Universe although it is possible that is no longer the case now as I couldn't find it anymore.


Ah ok, so more so a strong influence than actually birthing them, right? Just trying to make sure I understand it correctly. And I like those poems. I had to learn invictus and if my freshman year in college.


----------



## MRichard

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Ah ok, so more so a strong influence than actually birthing them, right? Just trying to make sure I understand it correctly. And I like those poems. I had to learn invictus and if my freshman year in college.



A very strong influence. Three of the founders of my frat, Omega Psi Phi, were PHA. Not sure if they were all PHA when the fraternity was founded though but the academic advisor, Ernest Just, probably was. That is a little research project I need to look into. 

We also had to learn Psalms 33. Is that all a coincidence? I doubt it.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

MRichard said:


> A very strong influence. Three of the founders of my frat, Omega Psi Phi, were PHA. Not sure if they were all PHA when the fraternity was founded though but the academic advisor, Ernest Just, probably was. That is a little research project I need to look into.
> 
> We also had to learn Psalms 33. Is that all a coincidence? I doubt it.


I would be interested in you sharing what you found in your research with me as I am new to the craft and I am craving for more knowledge. And you are right, that is definitely not a coincidence. Thank you for taking the time to debrief with me on the subject matter. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MRichard

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I would be interested in you sharing what you found in your research with me as I am new to the craft and I am craving for more knowledge. And you are right, that is definitely not a coincidence. Thank you for taking the time to debrief with me on the subject matter. It is greatly appreciated.



So far, I have just googled some info regarding my frat's founders. I know Ernest Just is PHA and he in on the list of most famous masons but I haven't been able to find a lodge he was associated with. Bishop Edgar Amos Love was a founding member of Corinthian Lodge #18 and Frank Coleman was a member of Pythagoras #9. None of that has been verified though. And I am not sure when they became PHA either.


----------

